# Still getting bite marks!!



## BHenderson (Sep 8, 2011)

I have treated my pigeons with a combination of Permethrin spray and Ivermectin drops on the back of the neck, but I am still getting bitten occasionally and end up with big red lumps on my neck, belly and legs. I am obviously not covering all the bases, something is not being killed by what I am using. Could anyone advise me on what I could use to kill all the pests that may bite humans? I can continue to use the Permethrin and Ivermectin but I need a third insecticide to deal with what is coming off the birds and biting me. I always seem to get bitten shortly after I have treated them?

Thanks you,
Brian.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Have you treated the area around where they are kept? Permethrin and Ivermectin should work on all bugs that they could have. I like the Permethrin Powder, or 5% Sevin garden dust. They work great.


----------



## BHenderson (Sep 8, 2011)

I guess it may be due to the delivery mechanism rather than the drug. It is funny I always get the bites when I have given them fresh Ivermectin or Permethrin.


----------

